# Custom rom sony Xperia SP c5303



## aohk012 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

My sony xperia SP c5303 won't go in recovery mode after rooting....

i have the AOPK zip in my phone but without booting in recovery mode i can't install...

I tried al the hardware buttons and other things that i coulf find on the internet including some apps...

Also through the rom installer of rom toolbox pro it won't reboot correctly.

It just starts normally...

I hope someone can set up a tutorrial fot the installation or a solution for mmy problem,.,.....

PLZZ HELP ME 

Regards, Sven :goodcry:


----------

